# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  AgroRural-Junín oferta más de 60 toneladas de guano de islas a precio social

## gpacheco

*Huancayo, set. 30 (ANDINA).-* En plena campaña grande de instalación de cultivos 2009 – 2010, la dirección zonal de AgroRural Junín oferta más de 60 toneladas de guano de islas con la garantía de calidad (libre de adulteraciones), a un precio social de 50 nuevos soles el saco de 50 kilos.    *Guano de isla (abono orgánico).*  
La venta del abono orgánico forma parte e la "Campaña de Apoyo a la Productividad Agrícola en la Sierra" y tiene por objetivo la fertilización de los suelos a fin de dotar a las semillas de los nutrientes necesarios para el desarrollo óptimo de los cultivos instalados. 
Gerardo Ochoa Vásquez, director zonal de AgroRural, refirió que se trata de brindar apoyo directo a los agricultores de las zonas altoandinas, que buscan paliar el alto costo de los fertilizantes sintéticos, que tienen una amplia aplicación, especialmente en cultivos orientados al mercado como es el caso de la papa.  
Las ventas directas se realizan en la oficina de la Agencia Chupaca – Huancayo de AgroRural (calle Real 507, El Tambo), y en las principales ferias que se realizan en las provincias del valle del Mantaro (Huancayo, Chupaca, Concepción y Jauja).  *Foto: AgroRural.*Temas similares: Venta de guano organico Terraforte Guano o Compost? VENTA DE GUANO DE INVERNA (Abono Organico) Artículo: Minag prevé que precio del arroz empezará a bajar en tres semanas por incremento de oferta Agrorural inicia talleres agroecológicos con guano de la isla

----------

